# I hate the Dawgs



## TurkeyCreek (Sep 9, 2004)

just to get the new Sports forum started....

thought i'd voice my opinion!!!!  

now y'all know where i stand....if there was any doubt..


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Sep 9, 2004)

*Stir The Pot*

But they love you!!!!






Go Dogs!!!!!!!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Sep 9, 2004)

maddog! We would not have it any other way!

And let me be the first to say:

51-7!!!


----------



## ramblinrack (Sep 9, 2004)

hmmmmm..... i'll have to study on this fer a spell.

ok, being as we're living in the past.............

undefined51-48

it was a fumble too! your sec ref's that you brung...SAID SO!

jasper....thanks!


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Sep 9, 2004)

RACK, YOU THREW ME A CURVE WITH THAT PICTURE!!!!!

Good Deer!!!



A couple of them Refs are now putting plastic siding on houses for HUD!!
Some where in the Columbus area!


----------



## MCG DAWG (Sep 9, 2004)

*If this is a fumble then the Deer on my wall . . .*

. . scored at 320 and is a new world record.






And the refs from that game . . well they were banned by the SEC from doing any post season games that year and Al Ford, the head of the crew, "retired" the next year.


----------



## hpurvis (Sep 9, 2004)

Dang Rack, why not just use the deer and keep the mug out.


----------



## Double D (Sep 10, 2004)

*Hate 'Em Too*

I hate them DAWGS too - Go Jackets!!


----------



## flattop (Sep 10, 2004)

*I likes Them Dawgs*

I enjoy the Dawgs, only listen to Munson though... he makes the game!


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 10, 2004)

To misquote Lynard Skynard.. A Georgia Dawg Don't Need You Around Anyhow...


----------



## Hawg (Sep 10, 2004)

hpurvis,
I agree.........  

GO DAWGS!!!! 51 to 7   Next time we need to stop the game at Halftime............Embarrassment and the Ridicule wont be so bad.  
GO DAWGS......WOOF! WOOF! WOOF!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 10, 2004)

Well to be quite honest I hate the yellow maggots.  Ain't nothing more annoying than a ole dog pecker knat flying around bothering everyone....Anyone have some bug spray???????  LOL Go DAWGS    The **** with tech!!!!


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Sep 10, 2004)

flattop....i gotta admit, i like listening to larry also...it wont be the same if he ever calls it quits..


----------



## gabuckeye (Sep 11, 2004)

Well I'm a Nole fan first.  I also like the Dawgs and the Jackets - in that order.


----------



## Greg Tench (Sep 11, 2004)

Im back!!   Rack, Is that a G on your cap??  ut: GO DAWGS!!


----------



## hpurvis (Sep 11, 2004)

maddog said:
			
		

> just to get the new Sports forum started....
> 
> thought i'd voice my opinion!!!!
> 
> now y'all know where i stand....if there was any doubt..



So the name mad dog fits. I thought for sure it was mad dawg.


----------



## HT2 (Sep 12, 2004)

*Mike......*

I DO TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  BUT I THINK EVERYBODY ALREADY KNEW THAT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Sep 12, 2004)

Jeff Young said:
			
		

> maddog! We would not have it any other way!
> 
> And let me be the first to say:
> 
> 51-7!!!



BigDawg...i knew that you would understand

..and thanks for the reminder....i had almost forgot that score...


----------



## TurkeyCreek (Sep 12, 2004)

and BTW...i reckon we did a double-team on the State of South Carolina yesterday...


----------



## DSGB (Sep 14, 2004)




----------



## Double D (Sep 14, 2004)

*51-7*

You guys always live in the past don't ya' - what's the matter can't remember last year's score?   :


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Sep 14, 2004)

*Georgia tech Irish*

Might as well change their name from the yellow maggots to the Irish cause they were LUCKY agaisnt Clemson.....


----------



## Double D (Sep 14, 2004)

*Who's calling who lucky?*

And you're saying that UGAly wasn't lucky against "The Mighty Chickens"

"Luck is the residue of design"


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Sep 14, 2004)

*That's exactly what I'm saying pardner....*

I do believe they will have their hands full with Marshall as well.


----------



## Double D (Sep 14, 2004)

*Odw?*

Have you been sharing the same "bowl" as Quincy Carter?
Don't know what you're smoking but me thinks it has clouded your judgement.  There is a great deal of luck involved in any game at several different points.  

Anyhow - your view is as are all views of a UGA fan - stained brownish!


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Sep 14, 2004)

*The stained brownish is*

What you're full of boy....


----------



## Double D (Sep 14, 2004)

*One thing in common*

We seem to be full of the same substance   

Go Thundering Herd and Go Jackets!

Enjoyed rattlin' with ya' ODW


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Sep 14, 2004)

*Enjoyed it to...*

Double D.Have a safe and successful season...


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Sep 15, 2004)

Nice recovery Men!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 16, 2004)

*34 17 Seems to sound*

familar Double D..... the b ball knats may have went to the national championship game last spring but I do recall 83 to 80 ummm. Ohhh I also recall a little thing called a super regional at tech in which a certain team got beat????? who could that be??????LOL just messin with ya.... As far as luck goes in football we both have benefitted so far.  By the way I told ya'll C Johnson is a heck of a ball player. He's gonna rewrite tech record books if he stays all four years...... Unicoidawg      GO DAWGS


----------



## Jody Hawk (Sep 16, 2004)

unicoi,
I always said that there would never be another WR like Kelly Campbell at Tech, but I think that I am about to be wrong. CJ was like a man playing amongst boys Saturday night. Alot of folks wrote Tech off because Jonathan Smith graduated but I think that we have a better receiving corps this year.


----------



## brownceluse (May 3, 2015)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 3, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!



You're lucky you didn't hit a sewer/gas/power/phone line digging that deep into the archive.


----------



## brownceluse (May 3, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> You're lucky you didn't hit a sewer/gas/power/phone line digging that deep into the archive.



Nothing wrong with a blast from the past.........


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 3, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> You're lucky you didn't hit a sewer/gas/power/phone line digging that deep into the archive.



He must of been REALLY bored!


----------



## Silver Britches (May 3, 2015)

Unicoidawg said:


> Well to be quite honest I hate the yellow maggots.  Ain't nothing more annoying than a ole dog pecker knat flying around bothering everyone....Anyone have some bug spray???????  LOL Go DAWGS    The **** with tech!!!!



  


GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (May 3, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> He must of been REALLY bored!



No sir just love history...,.


----------



## huntersluck (May 4, 2015)

I am not a die hard fan of tech but I want any team to win that plays the pups. I would be embarrassed to wear anything UGA in public.


----------



## DSGB (May 4, 2015)

Wonder what my post said?


----------



## Unicoidawg (May 4, 2015)

huntersluck said:


> I am not a die hard fan of tech but I want any team to win that plays the pups. I would be embarrassed to wear anything UGA in public.



Awwww bless it.......


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 4, 2015)

huntersluck said:


> I am not a die hard fan of tech but I want any team to win that plays the pups. I would be embarrassed to wear anything UGA in public.



You must be a Yankee Notre Dame fan...


----------



## brownceluse (May 4, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> You must be a Yankee Notre Dame fan...


----------



## paddlin samurai (May 8, 2015)

I don't hate anyone but...


----------



## groundhawg (May 8, 2015)

TurkeyCreek said:


> just to get the new Sports forum started....
> 
> thought i'd voice my opinion!!!!
> 
> now y'all know where i stand....if there was any doubt..



Amen, Brother.  X-2, Just can not like UGA.


----------



## elfiii (May 8, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Nothing wrong with a blast from the past.........



= Thug ^.


----------



## brownceluse (May 8, 2015)

elfiii said:


> = Thug ^.


----------



## yellowduckdog (May 8, 2015)

TurkeyCreek said:


> just to get the new Sports forum started....
> 
> thought i'd voice my opinion!!!!
> 
> now y'all know where i stand....if there was any doubt..



Just the fans


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (May 8, 2015)

Go dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches (May 8, 2015)

Y'all non-Dawg fans quit being so peanut butter and jealous! 

FYI, I hate Tech and them Gators! Clean, Old-Fashioned Hate, baby!  

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Matthew6 (May 9, 2015)

TurkeyCreek said:


> just to get the new Sports forum started....
> 
> thought i'd voice my opinion!!!!
> 
> now y'all know where i stand....if there was any doubt..



the dawgs will win it all. 



















next year.


----------



## brownceluse (May 9, 2015)

Cough


----------

